# Grizzly carnage, Rhino to the rescue!



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Went out to Shindler today and had a horrible time. Trees were down all over the place blocking trails and it was WAY flooded. Had battery problems the whole time so we decided to leave then this happened about a 1/4 mile from the truck.









































Rhino to the rescue, couldn't get the Grizz in the truck so we drove 4+ miles back to my house, lol.

















Rhino overheated a bunch while towing the grizz and the belt got a little wet a couple of times. Gonna break them both down soon find out the total damage. 2013 has not been my year.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Had the same situation happen to me before except we used a fourwheeler to get us back, we called it "the six X six haha hope you get everything fixed up cheap


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ouch!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

For future reference if only the ball joints popped out usually there's enough slop in them with a log and some elbow grease you can pop them back in. Then throw a ratchet strap around the upper and lower A arms to keep them from separating again. Will at least get you back out of the woods if you take it easy!


----------

